# False IDs found with my picture on them



## massperson (Jul 29, 2011)

Massachusetts

A car with friends of mine was pulled over, a backpack containing alcohol and 3 fake ids with my picture, and one with a random person was found by police, the names on the cards are all those of celebrities (I never used them, they were made to be funny Mckauly Culkin was used for instance), as well as a credit card with one of the names on it (real credit card as an authorized user to my account)

I was not in the car, the police are looking for me.

I was not in possession of the ids, they cannot prove I used the IDs

After looking at mass law I am not sure if they can say I ever used, made, or was in possession of these ids... 
Since I'm pretty sure I am being looked for I will seek an attorney and go to the police station, but I'm not sure if the law is clear about not being in possession, or use of the IDs


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

...and?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

massperson said:


> Since I'm pretty sure I am being looked for I will seek an attorney and go to the police station, but I'm not sure if the law is clear about not being in possession, or use of the IDs


Why can't you ask your attorney this?


----------



## massperson (Jul 29, 2011)

wondering how police officers might interpret the law, and what I might be charged with?


----------



## massperson (Jul 29, 2011)

wondering how police officers might interpret the law, and what I might be charged with?

I also can't get an attorney until the daytime, it is 3am for me right now


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Get an attorney, turn yourself in.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, Matlock. With the little info you've teased us with,

Theory 1: This "friend" was using an ID with YOUR picture and YOUR credit card to buy alcohol and got caught. Who would you like the po po to start looking for first? 

Theory 2: Falsifying RMV documents and fake credit cards is no f'ng joke. Take your minor in possession of alchohol if it applies and run with it. Or else the fake docs will forever bring heat upon that ass.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

massperson:610560 said:


> Massachusetts
> 
> A car with friends of mine was pulled over, a backpack containing alcohol and 3 fake ids with my picture, and one with a random person was found by police, the names on the cards are all those of celebrities (I never used them, they were made to be funny Mckauly Culkin was used for instance), as well as a credit card with one of the names on it (real credit card as an authorized user to my account)
> 
> ...


Mc who?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Find new "friends"


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Screwed!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

massperson said:


> Massachusetts
> 
> A car with friends of mine was pulled over, a backpack containing alcohol and 3 fake ids with my picture, and one with a random person was found by police, the names on the cards are all those of celebrities (I never used them, they were made to be funny Mckauly Culkin was used for instance), as well as a credit card with one of the names on it (real credit card as an authorized user to my account)


What legitimate purpose could possibly be served by having a fake authorized user on your credit card? You're not denying that you knew these fake IDs existed and it would appear to someone who could be a potential juror (just got my lovely summons) that you not only knew about the IDs, but were most definitely an active participant in their creation. Add in the credit card with the fake name and it looks like you might be heading to "federal pounding in the ass prison." Creating/posessing false documents, identity theft, credit card fraud and I don't know I'd throw in mail fraud too since the bank likely used the US Postal Service to send you the card with the fake name.


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

Consider a face transplant.

---------- Post added at 07:12 ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 ----------

You might want want to change your user name from "massperson" " to MassPrisoner". Your status can be changed to "Back in three to five years".


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gunther Toody said:


> Consider a face transplant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:12 ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 ----------
> 
> You might want want to change your user name from "massperson" " to MassPrisoner". Your status can be changed to "Back in three to five years".


Lol


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> ...and?


Littering and......littering and.......


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I think you should learn a lesson here but it sounds like you havn't learned a damn thing. Forged IDs are felony charges. I don't care how funny you and your friends thought it was to use fake IDs with celebrities on them. Take your medicine because I doubt anyone here wants to hear that you had "no idea", "they can't prove it", "i'm innocent". bla bla bla.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are screwed


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

zm88 said:


> Mc who?


Culkin... The kid that used to sleep with Michael Jackson.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

zm88 said:


> Mc who?


McLovin!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

massperson said:


> Massachusetts
> 
> A car with friends of mine was pulled over, a backpack containing alcohol and 3 fake ids with my picture, and one with a random person was found by police, the names on the cards are all those of celebrities (I never used them, they were made to be funny Mckauly Culkin was used for instance), as well as a credit card with one of the names on it (real credit card as an authorized user to my account)
> 
> ...


It would be extremely helpful to all the LEO's on here if you could post your pic so they will know who you are in the case of mistaken identity


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

They already know who you are Tom Fraser.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHEN you get arrested You should contact O'Ryan Johnson at the Boston Globe and tell him your story. Given his nature he'll spin the story to make YOU look like the victim of heavy handed law enforcement.


----------

